# Post your random June pix here.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Got something odd that just doesn't fit in a ride report?

Or a special photo that you would like to share?

Or you have been a long time lurker and would like to contribute?

Now is your chance.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Texas floods... I took this on my Saturday ride. The green roofs are part of a picnic area..


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Look on the bright side.*



Dave Hickey said:


> Texas floods... I took this on my Saturday ride. The green roofs are part of a picnic area..


The drought is over and it is going to be really easy to launch your boat for quite some time.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Self portrait*

Self portrait.

singlecross


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

.....


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Snapped on June 1.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*June*

June was good.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/623255436/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1276/623255436_1db6a2cdc6.jpg" width="500" height="335" alt="20070623_06" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/540660812/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1298/540660812_24f8431f0c.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="20070610_17" /></a>


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

MB1 said:


> The drought is over and it is going to be really easy to launch your boat for quite some time.


Actually, one of my friends said you can't launch a boat on some lakes because the boat ramp is submerged. 

I posted this in another thread about strange cloud formations - here it is again since it was taken in June. This is a Texas storm stampeding in over Cedar Hill State Park.


----------



## shog (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Darby Greenway Trail and the problem with Ohio's Interstates. Actually Highway is just beyond those trees but I chuckle everytime I see this.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

*Another*

I posted a NNC pic from June 1. Here's a NC pic from June 30:


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Rodo is blooming now in the mtns of western NC. 










Local Cherokee indians enjoying a swim hole.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Hjalti said:


> June was good.


did you do a trip i missed?


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Some pictures from Morocco*

Well...I have been lurking around here long enough. I thought I would post a couple of shots from a trip I did in Morocco this spring. This seemed like a sensible enought thread to contribute to.

We were in the Anti-Atlas mountains, which is an area of few cars, nice climbs and some fabulous villages. Good food too. 

The first is of my bike looking over the guard rail down into a valley full of Berber villages. The second is about halfway down a 30+ kilometer descent. Lots and lots of fun.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Flowers*

Our garden was in full bloom


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Along the road during a ride last Thursday.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

oarsman said:


> Well...I have been lurking around here long enough. I thought I would post a couple of shots from a trip I did in Morocco this spring. This seemed like a sensible enought thread to contribute to.
> 
> We were in the Anti-Atlas mountains, which is an area of few cars, nice climbs and some fabulous villages. Good food too.
> 
> The first is of my bike looking over the guard rail down into a valley full of Berber villages. The second is about halfway down a 30+ kilometer descent. Lots and lots of fun.



Holy crap...You have to quit lurking and post more pictures...Great shots.... More please...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Oh wow, oh wow, oh wow!*

Tell all; how was the trip, did you make your own arrangements, how did the bike hold up, how did you hold up.

Got any more pixxxxxxxxxx???????


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Got any more pixxxxxxxxxx???????



seriously. you can't let that be buried in here. a trip like that deserves it's own thread, at the very least.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*OK, started a new thread*

Still not sure if I am doing any of this quite right, but a few shots are now in a new thread I just started. Will add some more in a bit.


----------



## joey2mak (Jun 26, 2003)

*We've Got Beetles...*

These beetles have been gourging themselves on the flowering hibiscus in the yard. And they're multiplying fast! Any suggestions as to how to get rid of them?


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

joey2mak said:


> These beetles have been gourging themselves on the flowering hibiscus in the yard. And they're multiplying fast! Any suggestions as to how to get rid of them?


A couple of options:
- Get your kid a "bug jar." A clear plastic jar they can watch bugs in. Then flick the beetles into the jar on a daily basis. You won't get rid of all of them, but it's pretty satisfying
- Convince a neighbor to get one of those beetle traps. The beetles will be attracted to the trap (in your neighbor's yard). Don't put the trap in your yard unless you've got a lot of property, otherwise you're just attracting beetles rather than getting rid of them.
- Long-term, spread Milky Spore on your lawn. The beetles lay their grubs in the lawn. Milky Spore is benign to humans yet is infectious in Japanese beetles and will sterilize them, essentially wiping out the population in a few generations.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Sort of*



YuriB said:


> did you do a trip i missed?


 Sort of.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*I have a few. . .*

The first three are NOT something you want to see when you are breathing hard and covered in sweat.

The fourth is not from June but I was looking at it last night and decided I liked the reflection.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

Hjalti said:


> Sort of.




nice ride report. sometimes the simple rides that you have to "settle" for wind up being pretty enjoyable, and a nice change of pace.

i've got the same gerber multi-tool, found it on the side of the road a few years back.

score! the blackberries look delicious.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

deadlegs said:


> The first three are NOT something you want to see when you are breathing hard and covered in sweat.
> 
> The fourth is not from June but I was looking at it last night and decided I liked the reflection.


Oh that is indeed an unwelcome sight however that last pix makes up for that nasty smoke.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Oh that is indeed an unwelcome sight however that last pix makes up for that nasty smoke.


I think that's coal dust. Yikes.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

*Crazy storm*

I missed this post in my eagerness to get the photos up.
There was a a crazy electical storm round here on june 20th and here are some photos I didn't take.
View attachment 93513


View attachment 93514


View attachment 93515


There are more on this http://foudre.chasseurs-orages.com/viewtopic.php?t=1515 stormchasers site.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Srsly!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Just June stuff -


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

undies said:


> Snapped on June 1.



where is that? kinda looks like my old 'hood


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> where is that? kinda looks like my old 'hood


Albany, Oregon.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Just June stuff -


Did I miss a ride report?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

undies said:


> Did I miss a ride report?



I wish a ride had been involved.

I had to go and see a client the other day (hard for them to bring a sawmill to me) and the drive took me across the pass from Kelowna into the Nicola Valley, then up the Nicola River to the Junction of the Thompson and Nicola Rivers.

Down the Thompson to a place called Lytton wher the Thompson and Fraser rivers join, then I turned up the Fraser canyon and followed the Fraser up to a town called Lillooet.

Long drive, but stunning.

I brought a bike with me, intending to get out in the evening - but the Thunder Boomers stacked up against the side of the hills and let loose just about the time I thought I'd head out.

Went for Greek food instead.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> I wish a ride had been involved.......


Well it makes me want to ride there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Well it makes me want to ride there.


It is beautiful ( and remarkeably thinly populated) country.

I love living in the middle of this, the mountains, rivers, lakes and deserts.

Something stunning to see everywhere, even if I have to be in my car


----------



## drosenberg (Jun 13, 2006)




----------

